# my first DIY enclosure



## mike_k (Jul 16, 2011)

so this was my first attempt at making an enlosure for my beautiful murray darling, sparrow. after a while of thinking about what i wanted i finally put pen to paper and drew up a design, within a week, DONE! i'm pretty happy with the end product, hope you guys like it!



here you can seee the job being nested out (advantages of workin at the biggest cabintry company in town)



i made it in three seperate units to make it easier to move around,. and also routered 10mm slots up the internal cupboard to run all my wiring. so no loose wires hanging out 


this is how it looked once i got it home and together.


and finally the final product!!
gotta say i enjoyed making the new enclosure and have already thought up a few other ideas!
haven't put sparro in there yet as she's just about to shed and i dont want to disturb her, but am dying to let her check it out!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Mike! Your attachments arent working!


----------



## mike_k (Jul 16, 2011)

for some reason i'm having problems with the site, everything is running so slow on here. i'm not sure why they wont work =S


----------



## Royziee (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm having trouble with url linking pics aswell..


----------



## mike_k (Jul 16, 2011)

fixed!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I love it.
Wish I was that handy.


----------



## mike_k (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha thanks, the CNC definitely helped though =P


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 16, 2011)

I want that machine...ohh the possibilities...


----------



## mike_k (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, would be nice if we had someone who knew what they were doing writing the nests! The dude we have can only do the most basic stuff, they can do amazing things though! We have one stored nest of a shark, pretty detailed as well


----------



## Virides (Jul 17, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> I want that machine...ohh the possibilities...



I have actually looked into homemade builds. about $1000-$4000 is usual. The bigger, more industrialised machines are intended for repeatable manufacturing output and usually cost $30k +. I have seen builds which cost about $1000 and do materials about 1100 x 1100mm. If I was going to do it properly as I may do so in a couple of years, I would probably spend around $3000 on one. It also means you don't need to run 3 phase. 3 phase is just for a more powerful motor to cut harder materials and or faster, but since it is just wood in this context, 3 phase is not absolutely necessary.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 17, 2011)

wow that looks freat mike, great job. my hubby loves making enclosures now. sweatr he keeps buying the snakes just so he can make the tanks!


----------



## mike_k (Jul 17, 2011)

30k is a massive understatement =P I think one massive advantage to the 3 phase is the speed like you said. The slower you go the more wear on the cutter and the slower you have to process your work. Right now our CNC at full speed, one cutter will last through roughly 4 packs of board (30 sheets in one pack) but that can be halfed depending on the quality of the board. Great machine though hey, easy to operate once you get your head around it. Not sure bout the progamming side though. Oh! And very expensive up keep!! =S



shea_and_ruby said:


> wow that looks freat mike, great job. my hubby loves making enclosures now. sweatr he keeps buying the snakes just so he can make the tanks!


Haha nice, I plan to do it the other way around though =P build it then buy something to put in it. Already decided what I want, so I know what I need to build for it


----------



## Virides (Jul 17, 2011)

mike_k said:


> 30k is a massive understatement =P I think one massive advantage to the 3 phase is the speed like you said. The slower you go the more wear on the cutter and the slower you have to process your work. Right now our CNC at full speed, one cutter will last through roughly 4 packs of board (30 sheets in one pack) but that can be halfed depending on the quality of the board. Great machine though hey, easy to operate once you get your head around it. Not sure bout the progamming side though. Oh! And very expensive up keep!! =S



Oh yea, that particular machine would be easily around $150k. I meant $30k got you like the base industrial model (small bed, small output).


----------

